# The double, wait..triple, nope I was wrong, quadruple text message



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone know the root cause behind this and if there are fixes for this? If the title isnt clear enough, alot of times when sending or receiving texts I will get double texts or sometimes triple or even quadruple. I know its not an obscure bug so I was wondering what other people do about it.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Same here...all of my friends say it's not them either lol. Mostly it's just double texts sometimes.

I'm on AOKP.


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Same here. On AOKP too. Mostly two times. Maybe 3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

well it did this in stock, with stock messenger and aftermarket messengers, I wish we knew what the cause was.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> Mostly it's just double texts sometimes.


Apps>Settings>Notifications> Display notifications in status bar?


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

brainfire said:


> Apps>Settings>Notifications> Display notifications in status bar?


I think your misunderstanding its not double notifications we get, the actual text message is received two times within the same sms app, or its sent twice, or three or four times.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Happens to me too. It seems it's only certain people though. Lol. So maybe it's them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Me too. Did on my D1 as well. Wish I knew what caused this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

This is just due to the instability of the SMS protocol. It's a clunky system that has been patched and patched and patched. It just happens, more often in low signal areas. I've had it happen from AT&T/T-Mobile/Sprint to my Verizon phone. I've had it happen from Sprint/AT&T to my AT&T phone.

It just is what it is, there really isn't anything you can do to fix it.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

the only thing I dislike about android is the sms everything. Double text, the ' group' text. When I do get a group text I have to download the message, and when they're 2kb it doesn't want to download and eventually get network unavailable. very frustrating. I know other people have the same issues with it to. hopefully they change how it works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

